# Some Help Please



## cpncrnch (Apr 18, 2016)

I have a Peerless 1/2 hp moter which can be wited for 115-230. There is a L1 an L2, an L3, and L4. There is also a C2 and a wire that does not have a label (I am guessing it is C1). I have attached a pic. The red, green, and yellow go to the switch. 
Any suggestions?
Thank you in advance
Z


----------



## stevemetsch (Apr 18, 2016)

At a minimum you need an ohm meter to help identify what the terminals connect to.
Find out which wires are PAIRS, and if they go to ground (motor housing).
THen go to this website for a complete education. 
http://www.centuryelectricmotor.com/Motor-Mastery-University.aspx
You may need more help but you will know the lingo.
Steve in Santa Barbara


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi and welcome:  Perhaps you could add a little more information about the machine and type of switch.
In the mean time try here if you have yet to do so:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...tor-drum-switch-and-ground.44391/#post-386602
Happy wiring and stay crunchy!


----------



## cpncrnch (May 5, 2016)

Lucknowken, I have a Logan 825 10" lathe that dates (as per the serial number) back to 1948-49.  I did myself a favor and took the motor to a electric motor shop (friend of mine) who got the motor set up for 115v and helped me wire it to a barrel switch. Now it time to start learning... 
My next venture is to find a couple of pieces for the tool post (old style Armstrong).
Thank you for you input
Cap n


----------



## LucknowKen (May 5, 2016)

Hi Cap n Glad to here you have your Logan running. The wires on my 115v lathe motor are all labeled (as yours are) and wired to a stock drum switch. I was no help because currently my lathe won't reverse and the capacitor is in need of renewal. Good luck on your toolpost.
Lken


----------

